# New Beretta Neos jamming



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just wondering if my "jamming" issue is my federal ammo or because the gun is new or what.Fired it for the 
first time yesterday and it jammed quite often. Was using federal target ammo and new magazines.Gun was cleaned before use.When it jammed the round seemed to be fed before the spent round ejected.It was on a 45 degree angle against the spent round. Any suggestions?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Try another brand of ammo before you blame the gun. 

How new is the gun? Is it broken in?


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Packard said:


> Try another brand of ammo before you blame the gun.
> 
> How new is the gun? Is it broken in?


+1. I would never use Federal Ammo in any other 22 than a revolver or rifle. Try CCI, Mini Mags, Velocitors or Stingers.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Shoot it some more.
Could be a breakin problem.
If it's not that it could be the magazine.

My NEOS eats anything.


In 100 rounds if it doesn't clear up call Beretta


AFS


----------



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

zfrme66 said:


> Just wondering if my "jamming" issue is my federal ammo or because the gun is new or what.Fired it for the
> first time yesterday and it jammed quite often. Was using federal target ammo and new magazines.Gun was cleaned before use.When it jammed the round seemed to be fed before the spent round ejected.It was on a 45 degree angle against the spent round. Any suggestions?


The gun is brand new. Fired about 100 rounds.Someone said to try hollow points? I'll try some different ammo and hope that works. Thanks for the replies.......


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Try CCi minimags or yellowjackets, higher pressure 22lr in hollowpoint or fmj no exposed lead bullets. A word of advice breaking in a 22Lr pistol is to shoot hot rounds first and then the pistol should eat up anything except maybe lead nose.


----------



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

I got a box of Remington hollow points.I'll try them and let you know how they work.Thanks again


----------



## tiogariverrat (Oct 29, 2011)

I had the same problem with mine. I found that it likes CCI Stinger the run around 1640 FPS. It seams to jam about 1 out of 10 with any thing else. I did sent it back for service but it still jamed. I have about 800 rounds shot though it now.


----------



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Neous back to Beretta*

Just bought the beretta22 neous beginning of the month and was wondering why it was jamming.Having tried six different brands of ammo and letting other people shoot it with the same results, I finally brought it back to the store where I bought it. Gunsmith couldn't believe that the ejector was mushroomed and the spring was already "mush" Sent it back to Beretta for repair. Will see what happens whenever I get it back.


----------



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Beretta turnaround time for repair is unacceptable.....*

I had a three week old beretta neous 22 that was sent back for repair in November. Today is Dec 30 and I called them to check on the status. They told me "it's too early as the turn around time is six to eight weeks?
Totally unacceptable !!!!!!!!!!! Is this a normal thing to happen or what?


----------



## tiogariverrat (Oct 29, 2011)

*Neous*

I had to send mine in also but it was back in about 4 weeks. I sent it to a shop in CT for the repair. I did find out it really likes hot 22 rounds the best. Try CCI Stinger's at 1640 FPS Copper plated hollow points. They work the best for me.
Roy



zfrme66 said:


> I had a three week old beretta neous 22 that was sent back for repair in November. Today is Dec 30 and I called them to check on the status. They told me "it's too early as the turn around time is six to eight weeks?
> Totally unacceptable !!!!!!!!!!! Is this a normal thing to happen or what?


----------



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Beretta neous*

Thanks for the info Roy.Whenever I get this thing back, I'll try those........
Bob


----------



## tiogariverrat (Oct 29, 2011)

*Neous Jamming*

I can't find the repair receipt right now so I'm shooting in the dark on this.
I think the replaced the ejector, polished the feed ramp and replace one of the magizines that came with it. I think it had bent ears not sure on this. 
I can get through a box of 50 with maybe one jam now. I think its the mag that causes this problem.
It's getting better the more rounds I put through it.
Roy


----------



## aulli17 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have good success with american Eagle copper plated hp's. THey are a federal brand but i patterned several other .22's with multiple ammos and these worked best. Only thing i've used for years. DO NOT BUY REMINGTON RIMFIRE BULLETS. Mutliple no fires, had one get stuck in the barrel of my GSG...GSG said to use Winchesters, I also saw in a different forum that beretta liked Winchester super x's


----------



## CDP (Jan 31, 2012)

*Neos Fixes*

When I purchased my Neos, I encountered (fresh out of the box) a lot of the FTF and misfeed issues that others have noted here. I tried different brands and types of ammo, and just about the time I thought I found something compatible, I'd start having problems with it, too. I was reluctant to send it back to Beretta for repair, so I took about 3 steps that remedied my problems:

To address the cartridge misfeeds, I tweaked the rear magazine lips apart just a hair using needle-nose pliers and/or a pair of retaining ring pliers. Trial and error, but my Neos will now feed any and all ammo flawlessly. I also took my Dremel with a polishing pad and polished the feed ramp and breech face to a mirror finish, but that was just icing on the cake.

After a lot of grief, I traced the FTF problems to the ejector. I removed and cleaned the ejector, ejector spring, and the hole that it nests in and all my problems immediately disappeared. When the ejector gunks up, it prevents the action from closing completely, and this is the root cause of the FTF's. Don't try just shooting it with solvent, you need to remove to get a good cleaning, especially of the spring. I subsequently removed and polished the ejector to a mirror finish. Generally, I now get about 1000+ rounds down range between cleanings. Be careful when you remove the ejector, the spring likes to take off on you!

After I addressed the reliability issues with my Neos, I went on to do the trigger job detailed here:

Beretta Neos 'homebrew' trigger Guide - hexidismal

This was money (maybe $10) and time well spent (maybe 8 hours total), and with the guide above it is well within the capabilities of most people.

You could argue, correctly, that you shouldn't have to do any of the above to a new gun, and I agree, but after a few hours of work I wouldn't trade my Neos for anything. I typically burn 500+ rounds a week through it and it is extremely reliable and accurate. Consider adding an inexpensive (40$) red-dot, it is a nice compliment to this pistol.


----------



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Beretta "FTE" problems fixed!*

Got my Neous back "again" from Beretta and everythings just great!!!! Seems like they replaced the ejector and the spring,and polished the feed ramp. The gun shoots anything now with no problem what so ever.


----------



## integraoligist (Jun 28, 2018)

CDP said:


> Don't try just shooting it with solvent, you need to remove to get a good cleaning, especially of the spring. I subsequently removed and polished the ejector to a mirror finish. Generally, I now get about 1000+ rounds down range between cleanings. Be careful when you remove the ejector, the spring likes to take off on you!
> 
> After I addressed the reliability issues with my Neos, I went on to do the trigger job detailed here:
> 
> This was money (maybe $10) and time well spent (maybe 8 hours total), and with the guide above it is well within the capabilities of most people.


Does anyone have images of the ejector and spring area to clean?

Also, the link on the Trigger Job above does not work... anyone have a new link to this?
Thanks all!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Threads too old probably.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Threads too old probably.


Sho nuff. 6 years old....


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess I was just very lucky,,,
I own three NEOS' and they all work fine.

Two pistols and one carbine,,,
My go-to ammo for them is Federal 550 round bulk packs.

I talk to lots of new shooters at my rifle/pistol club,,,
Many of them have bought new pistols and have had problems,,,
The question I ask then is; "Did you clean and oil it before you came to shoot?"

In most cases they say no.

That's the first thing I do is a breakdown then clean/lube,,,
New guns aren't range ready right out of the box,,,
They need a disassembly, a wipe, & an oiling.

Aarond

.


----------



## integraoligist (Jun 28, 2018)

So I've get it apart right now, is the ejector supposed to be stiff and Click back and forth when trying to rock it? Or does it need to be polished down so it's a smooth back and forth motion?


Thanks all


----------

